
A baby who was ‘born’ twice (2016) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/10/26/the-baby-who-was-born-twice/
======
tyingq
[https://outline.com/WwG6VY](https://outline.com/WwG6VY)

------
jwilk
Archived copy:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20161027142657/https://www.washi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161027142657/https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-
of-science/wp/2016/10/26/the-baby-who-was-born-twice/)

------
RickJWagner
I wonder if they celebrate two birthdays for the baby? That'd be fun.

